# OT question: re: furniture club



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi All,
I have been noticing ad for http://www.directbuy.com/ very frequently on TV and magazines lately.

Has anyone used this club? Any inputs?

Thanks,
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Had a friend that used it when they purchased a new home. They did save quite a bit of money but you really need to be buying A LOT to offset the "membership" fee which is quite high.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jill, thanks for the input!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Poornima! DH and I got a membership before we bought our house. It has paid for itself already for us because we had EVERYTHING to buy. It is a good savings on furniture, not as good for electronics so if you go to an open house see if you can look at a few catalogues and price some stuff out before you actually take the plunge. (PS. The only bad thing is that you HAVE to sign up on the day of the open house which is a horrible pressure tactic!!! BOO!) But, we already knew that going in. We also knew exactly (brand, model) of some of the things we wanted and we were able to price them out before buying the membership. The money we saved made our membership very much worth it.

Good luck!

Connie


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I am a member also. You do have to sign up that day, so beware - it cost me around $8,000+/-. Actually I don't know what they would do if you decided not to sign up that day...not let you join???? You really have to do your shopping at the showroom, so if it is a long trip from your house, recognize that inconvenience factor.

It is worth it for remodeling items for the kitchen, bath and for furniture, flooring. You really can pay about half what you would at retail. They do not have high end items. The electronics are the same as a sale price at retail. Also, delivery is not included in the price. So if you are doing a remodel your contractor can pick up items. But one-off furniture is up to you to arrange/pay for delivery. But the prices can far outweigh the cost.

That is about it. Only go if you have a major project coming up. If you were not buying any plumbing fixtures, appliances or cabinets, I am not certain you would get the value. Oh - the joining fee is good for 2 years, then you pay a $200 fee each of years 3-10. The gift that keeps on giving... :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Hi All,
> I have been noticing ad for http://www.directbuy.com/ very frequently on TV and magazines lately.
> 
> Has anyone used this club? Any inputs?
> ...


Make friends with someone who owns a furniture store.....or open one.  I know someone who got a 3500.00 couch set for 900 which is the price the company paid for it. It's a 3 piece set and this is the chaise.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Whoa Anne, 8000?! I know we didn't pay that much. If I remember correctly ours was $2000 for the first 2 years then 200 for years 3 to 10. They also have a website that you can use to look for items (and it has prices on it) so that when you go to the showroom you are ready to place your order. Much of their stuff at our location is high end, maybe it depends on the location you shop at??? 

Good luck Poornima!

Connie


----------

